# searching for pundamilia nyererei



## rileysfish (Nov 21, 2010)

I would like to know where to get pundamilia nyererei makobe island *** bee searching everywhere with no luck. Does anyone breed these guys or know anything about their availability? Thanks.


----------



## awilson0001 (Sep 2, 2010)

this is two months after your post, and i just happened to see it.
i got mine from a mom and pop type pet store. big brand pet stores wont carry them.
online is another option but i have never tried buying online.
the best option is to probably find a local fish/cichlid club. chances are good someone at a club will have a contact.


----------

